# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Labouring work

## Tools

Looking for a fit and strong labourer for a few days work next week, could be more if suitable. Job is in Malvern and will involve general duties on a high end residential build. Must have abn (to start with) and white card. 
Tools

----------

